# Manejo de un motor con doble sentido de giro por plc



## yorjan (Mar 20, 2009)

como puedo programar el contador rápido 0 (HSC0) en modo 0 (Entrada de reloj en I0.0) para que un motor gire 300 revoluciones en un sentido , con un encoder activando la salida (Q0.0) e invierta el
sentido (Q0.1) cuanto el motor llegue 300 pulsos vuelva a invertir el sentido de giro.

que el motor cambie de giro cada 300 revoluciones, teniendo la entrada I0.0  y las salidas de giro Q0.0 y Q0.1 , utilizando un encoder de  resolucion de 1 pulso  por vuelta

es que no se hacer le diagrama escalera de como activar el contador


----------



## javielchispas (Mar 23, 2009)

Haz un reset del contador 1 vez por segundo.
Si el contador llega a 5 (300 rpm/60 sg) es que ha alcanzado la velocidad.
Puedes dividir el segundo y el 5 por el mismo número para una mayor frecuencia de muestreo (p.ej 2 pulsos a 0,4 sg), aunque a esa baja velocidad sería interesante tener más de un pulso por vuelta.


----------

